# The View ~ Star Jones



## cocos mommy (Apr 3, 2005)

Did anybody else watch The View this morning? Star Jones showed off her new 11 month old Maltese. She named her Pink.







She was so adorable!!







Star even had a diamond necklace (pink heart) for around Pink's neck.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh, how cute!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Darn it! I try to watch every morning, but missed today.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

thats super cute. i hate star jones thouhg. LOL


----------



## Polos_Mom (May 8, 2005)

Good for her, but too bad she wears so much fur!!! hate Star Jones


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

any pics..?


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Can't stand her either, kind of funny that she has a dog when she has claimed that she is so afraid of all dogs, even Barbara Walters little dog (can't remember what breed). She would freak out everytime Barbara would bring her dog out. I guess she sees all the other stars with their little dogs and figures she needs one too







.

Ruby's mom Martha


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I actually caught the show by mistake. When I leave the house for any amount of time I put the tv on for Tiki. I happened to tune in just when she was showing the puppy... very cute and sweet. One of the ladies did mention that Star was afraid of dogs, but Star kind of blew it off and said her puppy was special.... Now I don't like her much, but I have to agree Maltese are very special









Judi


----------

